# New Study Labs for the New CCNP Exams



## M_Alani (Dec 12, 2006)

CCNP Prep Center has announced that a set of new examples for setting the CCNP lab that supports the new CCNP exams.

The new labs cover three exams until now; BSCI, BCMSN, and ISCW. And the ONT lab is said to be coming soon. These labs let you exercise the entire command set covered by the new CCNP exams.

People tend to slow down in taking the exams that are new, but these labs will encourage more people to move towards the CCNP certification.

The three exam labs can be downloaded from CCNP Prep Center or from here.


----------



## M_Alani (Dec 12, 2006)

Update: The ONT study lab was published.
You can find it here.


----------

